

AppSumo Starts Asking For Your Email Before Showing You Any Deals - taylorbuley
http://appsumo.com/welcome/?next=/

======
minalecs
this is pretty much how all the deal sites work now, like groupon for example.
I personally don't appreciate it, but thats why creating fake email accounts
or using gmail's filters is necessary.

------
noahkagan
Wow. A bit surprised this is on HN. We are testing as usual...

------
kayhi
Seems to be working for Groupon so worth giving it a try

~~~
taylorbuley
I don't know if I agree with you or not. 8coupons.com counted 180 Groupon
"clones" so far. How do you stand out in that kind of crowd if you're all
playing the same game?

